# Entire dogs obsessed with another male dog



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

My boss at work is looking after another dog for the week so we had him and my dog and my boss’s dog in the office today. It was total bedlam!

Both of our dogs are entire males and get on fine. The other dog was a 1 year old neutered male. Both of the entire males are obsessed with him! They both want to constantly lick this other dogs penis and would definitely have a go humping if they got the chance. I’ve only ever seen my dog react like this to another dog once and I never figured out why it was.

I got him to lie in his bed but he just lay there whimpering and staring at the other dog so eventually ended up taking the other dog home. I assume it must have been something like a uti or anal glad problems affecting this dog to send both of ours crazy but there’s nothing obvious wrong with him and he’s fairly young. 

Is there any way of preventing my dog from being a complete pest in this situation or is it literally just management? Maybe time for the chop but hes pretty well mannered most of the time and doesn’t act like that around bitches ever!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

There really is only one factor that made your dog behave this way and that is testosterone.

All you can do now is watch him and if begins behaving this way with other dogs, it would be wise to have him castrated.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Rafa said:


> There really is only one factor that made your dog behave this way and that is testosterone.
> 
> All you can do now is watch him and if begins behaving this way with other dogs, it would be wise to have him castrated.


I'm hoping it's just a one off seen as both reacted this way? Mine has never so much as humped a cushion before!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

There may have been something about this particular dog they both found attractive.

The problem could be that, having behaved this way once, he could do it again.

All you can do really is wait and see.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Rafa said:


> There may have been something about this particular dog they both found attractive.
> 
> The problem could be that, having behaved this way once, he could do it again.
> 
> All you can do really is wait and see.


 Ugh I hope not. I was hoping to leave as he is as it's never been an issue and he can be a bit nervous so thought it would be better to leave him with some testosterone but maybe not.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Rafa said:


> There really is only one factor that made your dog behave this way and that is testosterone.
> 
> All you can do now is watch him and if begins behaving this way with other dogs, it would be wise to have him castrated.


I don't understand, why is it down solely to Testosterone? Neutered males hump, females hump, neutered females hump... I don't see the link to Testosterone?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackadderUK said:


> I don't understand, why is it down solely to Testosterone? Neutered males hump, females hump, neutered females hump... I don't see the link to Testosterone?


Hormones then. I said testosterone because he's a male.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

Merlin was quite oversexed when he had his marbles and thought himself a bit of a lothario. Once he overreacted when he came across a neutered male dog, treating him like a bitch in season. No idea why, and it was only with this one neutered male (he'd met tonnes of others), but he just wouldn't leave him alone and got really whiney. The owner said it happens quite often, that alot of male dogs won't stop smelling hers. After that I read that, rarely, a neutered male dog can smell like a bitch in heat to other dogs. No idea if that is true, though!

If he's only done it with one dog and he's not a nuisance at any other time because of his dangly bits, I don't see why you should need to neuter until you're happy with his temperament and growth. For Merlin it didn't become a 'thing'. He met neutered males after that one and was his usual self.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

MissSpitzMum said:


> Merlin was quite oversexed when he had his marbles and thought himself a bit of a lothario. Once he overreacted when he came across a neutered male dog, treating him like a bitch in season. No idea why, and it was only with this one neutered male (he'd met tonnes of others), but he just wouldn't leave him alone and got really whiney. The owner said it happens quite often, that alot of male dogs won't stop smelling hers. After that I read that, rarely, a neutered male dog can smell like a bitch in heat to other dogs. No idea if that is true, though!
> 
> If he's only done it with one dog and he's not a nuisance at any other time because of his dangly bits, I don't see why you should need to neuter until you're happy with his temperament and growth. For Merlin it didn't become a 'thing'. He met neutered males after that one and was his usual self.


Thanks @MissSpitzMum! Hopefully this will be the case with Ted. He can be quite sniffy with other dogs but never like that and is usually up for a sniff, a play and then happy to move on. That's if he's not too scared to approach them haha. But he's never been in such a state as he was today!

Did you get Merlin neutered eventually?


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

AmyRedd said:


> Thanks @MissSpitzMum! Hopefully this will be the case with Ted. He can be quite sniffy with other dogs but never like that and is usually up for a sniff, a play and then happy to move on. That's if he's not too scared to approach them haha. But he's never been in such a state as he was today!
> 
> Did you get Merlin neutered eventually?


I did get him neutered, I had to as his hormones had just taken over. He was being macho with intact males, couldn't be let off lead at all as he'll track bitches down, and spent his entire day by the stairgate whining and pacing because he wanted to go roaming for girls. He was very much obsessed with the ladies, and given my area I would assume there were likely intact bitches around having their seasons in his smelling range.

If Ted isn't doing any of that I wouldn't worry. My trainer has kept her pup intact for his confidence as he'll be her stooge dog, and he does sometimes get a bit sniffy and humpy but she just redirects him onto his toys and it isn't a big deal. I would have kept Merlin intact for longer if I could for his confidence.

What they say about the reduction in hormones lowering their confidence has been true in Merlin's case, so it is something to think about if Ted is a bit shy. They don't unlearn that things are safe, but Merlin is quicker to get frightened now, and approaches new things more cautiously.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

MissSpitzMum said:


> I did get him neutered, I had to as his hormones had just taken over. He was being macho with intact males, couldn't be let off lead at all as he'll track bitches down, and spent his entire day by the stairgate whining and pacing because he wanted to go roaming for girls. He was very much obsessed with the ladies, and given my area I would assume there were likely intact bitches around having their seasons in his smelling range.
> 
> If Ted isn't doing any of that I wouldn't worry. My trainer has kept her pup intact for his confidence as he'll be her stooge dog, and he does sometimes get a bit sniffy and humpy but she just redirects him onto his toys and it isn't a big deal. I would have kept Merlin intact for longer if I could for his confidence.
> 
> What they say about the reduction in hormones lowering their confidence has been true in Merlin's case, so it is something to think about if Ted is a bit shy. They don't unlearn that things are safe, but Merlin is quicker to get frightened now, and approaches new things more cautiously.


Ah that's a shame. What age did that happen? Our neighbours bitch was in heat the other week and they let her run onto our decking while Ted was out there with me. Luckily he recalled away from her but he was off his food a few days while she was on heat but not whiney.

Ted is quite sensitive, he sometimes freezes on the pavement if another dog is walking towards him and runs away if they move towards him but other times he's full of confidence!

If he ends up in the office with the other dog this week I might take some super nice chews and see if I can distract him unfortunately I didn't have one with me today but he was accepting treats and leaving when I told him to so maybe a nice long lasting chew is the answer.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

AmyRedd said:


> Ah that's a shame. What age did that happen? Our neighbours bitch was in heat the other week and they let her run onto our decking while Ted was out there with me. Luckily he recalled away from her but he was off his food a few days while she was on heat but not whiney.
> 
> Ted is quite sensitive, he sometimes freezes on the pavement if another dog is walking towards him and runs away if they move towards him but other times he's full of confidence!
> 
> If he ends up in the office with the other dog this week I might take some super nice chews and see if I can distract him unfortunately I didn't have one with me today but he was accepting treats and leaving when I told him to so maybe a nice long lasting chew is the answer.


Merlin was 10 months when he was at his worse (and we got him done), we held off for as long as possible but he was just stressing himself out trying to roam constantly.

I would hold off if Ted is fairly sensitive, I think the best age is around 18months so I'm told. I know that is the age my trainer suggested and is the age she's waiting for. He doesn't sound like he's being controlled by his marbles at any rate.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

MissSpitzMum said:


> Merlin was 10 months when he was at his worse (and we got him done), we held off for as long as possible but he was just stressing himself out trying to roam constantly.
> 
> I would hold off if Ted is fairly sensitive, I think the best age is around 18months so I'm told. I know that is the age my trainer suggested and is the age she's waiting for. He doesn't sound like he's being controlled by his marbles at any rate.


Gosh that's quite young to be chasing the ladies haha I don't think Ted even started cocking his leg till he was nearly 10 months. I gather it worked quite well though?

Ted is 21 months now so well past that stage so I'm hoping that means his temprament is pretty settled now. He's pretty chilled and no bother most days which is why today was a shock haha.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Random question I know but Is the other dog the neutered one a choc lab?


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Tillystar said:


> Random question I know but Is the other dog the neutered one a choc lab?


No he's a jack Russell cross chihuahua why?


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

AmyRedd said:


> No he's a jack Russell cross chihuahua why?


Working in kennels & now dog walking I've found the alot of dogs seem to take a liking shall we say to choc labs more than any other breed whether the lab is same sex or not.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Tillystar said:


> Working in kennels & now dog walking I've found the alot of dogs seem to take a liking shall we say to choc labs more than any other breed whether the lab is same sex or not.


How strange! No Ted is terrified of chocolate labs as all the ones round here seem to be of very dodgey temperaments for some reason!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just want to throw it in here...

Castrated males can still be aroused by intact females in season just as much as those who are intact. Castration does not always help. Of course Ouesi is no longer around but if you look hard enough she will tell you Bates would teeth chatter etc sometimes and he was castrated young.

To the OP are you sure the humping wasn't over enthusiastic play?


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Just want to throw it in here...
> 
> Castrated males can still be aroused by intact females in season just as much as those who are intact. Castration does not always help. Of course Ouesi is no longer around but if you look hard enough she will tell you Bates would teeth chatter etc sometimes and he was castrated young.
> 
> To the OP are you sure the humping wasn't over enthusiastic play?


I think it was partly to blame as this was a new young dog in the office which is normally super boring. But he was very focused on licking this other dog and also obsessed with smelling the other dogs bed so I'm assuming there was some kind of different smell going on. He's also never been so obsessed that he sits and whines and pants over another dog! He totally lost his mind today


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

AmyRedd said:


> Gosh that's quite young to be chasing the ladies haha I don't think Ted even started cocking his leg till he was nearly 10 months. I gather it worked quite well though?
> 
> Ted is 21 months now so well past that stage so I'm hoping that means his temprament is pretty settled now. He's pretty chilled and no bother most days which is why today was a shock haha.


Merlin started wobbly cocking at 5 months. 

Neutering stopped all of the problems we were having that were testosterone based. No roaming, better focus on me, no more whining and pacing, and he stopped obsessively sniffing the ladies. He has since developed an admiration for intact males which is strange. He spots one and just follows them around like they're the coolest thing in the world, sniffing everything they sniff, waiting for his turn to chew their sticks.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Well things are slightly more controlled today. Managed to settle Ted in his bed with a chew. The other dog has been scooting his bum on the floor so we think it might be an anal gland problem.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

AmyRedd said:


> Well things are slightly more controlled today. Managed to settle Ted in his bed with a chew. The other dog has been scooting his bum on the floor so we think it might be an anal gland problem.


The only dogs I've had that have humped other dogs have all been female. My Schnauzer boy who's 4.5 years old and entire has never humped anything in his life. In my experience the only time my dogs, irrespective of whether they're male or female, spayed/neutered or not, have ever acted strangely around another dog is when the object of their attention was either sick or in season.


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

Perhaps it was something about that particular dog. Jonesy gets a lot attention from other males (often intact ones) - attempting to mount, lick his penis, etc. I’ve had a variety of reasons why from others to explain it from he smells like a bitch because he is neutered to the fact he is raw fed. I still am non the wiser why but perhaps this dog was like Jonesy and prone to male attention.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> The only dogs I've had that have humped other dogs have all been female. My Schnauzer boy who's 4.5 years old and entire has never humped anything in his life. In my experience the only time my dogs, irrespective of whether they're male or female, spayed/neutered or not, have ever acted strangely around another dog is when the object of their attention was either sick or in season.


The owner is going to take him to the vets for a check up when they're back so will update if anything turns out to be wrong with him



XemzX said:


> Perhaps it was something about that particular dog. Jonesy gets a lot attention from other males (often intact ones) - attempting to mount, lick his penis, etc. I've had a variety of reasons why from others to explain it from he smells like a bitch because he is neutered to the fact he is raw fed. I still am non the wiser why but perhaps this dog was like Jonesy and prone to male attention.


I've heard a few people say it can be a consequence of early neutering but then my dog has been humped many more times than he has done himself and the owners always claim it's my fault because he's entire?! Seems you can't win!

The other entire dog was less intense licking this dog than mine was but worse in the fact he was guarding him so was going for my dog if he went anywhere near the other dog. Usually our two males get on really well so made for a few stressful office days!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

My neutered male when young used to attract so much unwanted attention from male dogs. They would follow him around with their noses stuffed up his bum, try mounting him etc and I deduced because he was neutered he was somehow sexually attractive to other males. Anyhow, it actually made him a very defensive dog and he hates having his bum sniffed now. He went from a pretty submissive young dog to one who is on the defense constantly and wont retreat from a challenge.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

AmyRedd said:


> The other entire dog was less intense licking this dog than mine was but worse in the fact he was guarding him so was going for my dog if he went anywhere near the other dog. Usually our two males get on really well so made for a few stressful office days!


It is fascinating (though not if you are in an office trying to keep the dogs calm I suspect ). Clearly the neutered male dog was giving off a scent that triggered their male instinct (yes, fuelled by the male hormone Testosterone) which started the penis licking but the last piece of the jigsaw is that that the two friends suddenly became rivals and showed competitive aggression over the new 'female'. The humping is more likely to have been a product of their confusion though.

Some neutered male dogs do get unwanted male attention - it may be simply 'the wrong scent' due to illness or quite simply something that we haven't yet fathomed.

J


----------

